# Quota für Partition festlegen



## schleckerbeck (9. Mai 2005)

Hi,

 ich will auf meinem Server Quotas für bestimmte User festlegen.
 Jetzt meine Frage:
 1. Die User existieren nur "virtuell" in der MySQL DB, es gibt halt den FTP User. Geht das dann überhaupt für Quotas?

 2. Ich hab in der fstab folgenden Eintrag ergänzt (das fettgeschriebene):

```
/dev/hda2		    /				    reiserfs   acl,user_xattr,usrquota		1 1
```
 Dann die quota.user mit 600 erstellt (im root Verz.) und mit "mount /dev/hda2 / -o remount" die Partition re-gemountet.
 Und jetzt stellt sich mir die Frage, wie ich für einzelne Verzeichnise Quotas festlegen kann, da ja bloß der MountPoint angegeben wird. Vielleicht hab ich da auch was ned richtig verstanden.

 Ich dank euch für eure Hilfe.

 sc.


----------



## myplex (10. Mai 2005)

*Hallo,
*
guck mal hier  http://home.arcor.de/thomas.litsch/s-quota.htm 

mfg MyPleX


----------

